# Shark river 06-02



## david123 (Jun 24, 2004)

6:00 AM start

Shorts everywhere at times and then nothing. Bitewas mostly on the outgoing in the AM. Only saw three keepers caught between all of the boats that were fluke fishing. Quit at about 2:30 or so and headed home. @ sea robins for the cooler were kept.

Checked once by the local marine police .


----------



## KT_UMCP (Oct 11, 2005)

Hey David, that boat traffic out there must of been heavy. Good to see you made it out. Them searobins are good eating. They have been doing well on keeper size flukes at sandy hook. Thx for the report.


----------



## david123 (Jun 24, 2004)

KT

The boat traffic was heavy at times, but only morning and then at the noon hour when folks were returng for lunch. Mostly it was small boats luking and it wasn't too bad. 

As for eating sea robins, we do. They are great for the table but you need a bunch of them to make a meal. We've been keepng them this season as they are so good!


----------



## bassZooKa (Feb 4, 2007)

ew


----------

